#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Ropar 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Fees - Discussion

## Rohan malik

Hi Faadoosss,

This is rohan from IIT Ropar and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Ropar

  Here some Information about college.

*About IIT Ropar :** Indian Institute of Technology, Ropar* is one of the eight new IITs set up by the Ministry of Human Resource Development (MHRD), Government of India, to expand the reach and enhance the quality of technical education in the country. This institute is committed to providing state-of-the-art technical education in a variety of fields and also for facilitating transmission of knowledge in keeping with latest developments in pedagogy. 

These two areas of focus will enable students to gain exposure to recent trends in their chosen domains of study and gain practical experience through a wide variety of activities the institute facilitates in its own campus and arranges for in collaboration with industry and other institutes.  Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) offer engineering education with science based fundamentals at Undergraduate level (B.Tech.), Postgraduate level (M.Tech.), Doctoral level (Ph.D.) and advanced Research Programmes. IITs also offer Masters and Doctoral level programmes in various Science disciplines as well as in Humanities, Social Science and Management.  

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:* The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE) is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme in IITs across India.

*IIT Ropar* *Ranking:* N/A

*IIT Ropar Fee Structure:*

*Fee structure
*
*FEE in INR
*

One time payment
2500

Payable every semester
27035

Refundable caution deposit
4000

Medical insurance premium
450

Total fees payable at the time of admission
33983



*IIT Ropar* *Branches & intakes:*

Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering
Bachelor of Technology in Electrical EngineeringBachelor of Technology in Mechanical Engineering

*IIT Ropar* *Cutoffs:*

Opening Rank: AIR 33
Closing Rank: AIR 5233
*IIT Ropar* *Placements:* The first batch of IIT Ropar will pass out in 2008. Students profile of Final year students - 






*IIT Ropar* *Campus Facilities:* The Institute with 40 students each in the disciplines of Computer Science, Mechanical and Electrical Engineering started running from its mentor institute campus at IIT Delhi from 23 July, 2008. The institute currently operates from the premises of Government Polytechnic College for Girls (Ropar), which has been full renovated and furnished. In a few years, the institute will be relocated to its own campus, spread over a 500 acre area, along the banks of the river Satluj.

*Central library*: The Central Library functions as the primary information resource and repository for all teaching and research activities at the institute. Apart from textbooks and recommended reading material prescribed for each course offered at the institute, the library houses a growing collection of research monographs, reports, multi-volume reference works, dictionaries, encyclopedias, handbooks, and so on. In addition, the library also facilitates access to a number of journals through its participation in consortia such as INDEST-AICTE. At present, users can consult more than 4000 books (available on shelves) and hundreds of journals (through electronic subscription)

*Hostel Facilities:* The Institute campus houses four hostels: three for boys and one for girls. The hostels are well equipped for comfortable lodging and boarding of approximately 380 students. All hostels are provided with water coolers and RO systems. Each hostel has a common room that provides facilities for indoor recreation and games. The hostel complex also includes four shops that cater to the basic needs of the residents, and also a few washing machine facility. High speed internet is available via wireless internet (spread in the complete campus area) and LAN connections provided by BSNL. The day-to-day management of hostels is taken care of by a committee consisting of student representatives, faculty members and administrative staff. Each hostel has a warden, who guides the students to manage the affairs of the hostels. Institute has its own independent post office opened for the staff and students of the institute. SBI (State Bank of India) has a well operational branch inside the campus premises, with talks of ATM being introduced in near early future.

*Address*: *Indian Institute Of Technology,  Ropar,* ** Nangal Road, Rupnagar, Punjab, INDIA 140001

*QUERIES ARE WELCOME..*





  Similar Threads: IIT Rajasthan 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Fees - Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion CTC Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fees, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion IIT Patna 2012 Admissions, Cutoff,  Ranking, Facilities, Fees, Hostel Facility

----------


## Yayati

I have been selected for admission in PhD (CSE) in IIT Ropar. I have some doubts in my mind. I have heard that the new IITs lack infrastructure, faculties, funds and other facilities. These also lack in placements. I seek your advice in good faith in this matter. I am also getting admission in IIIT, Delhi(MTech CSE). Further, I am only B.Tech. at this time . Would the direct PhD after B.Tech. be a good choice  for me ?

----------


## faandooguy

Hi Yayati,

So what did you do? Which one is better? One more thing do we need to separately apply for Phd?

----------


## faandooguy

Hi Rohan,

Can you please tell cut off and Ranking for MTech and Phd courses also?

----------


## yshthdn

I scored 557/597 GATE score with 39 marks in cse and air 1800. Wat r my best and least possible chances plz reply..thnx

----------

